# help!! rescued fish needs id



## hoss2k4 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello, 
I rescued these beautiful fish from freecycle.com, it was a giveaway in my area and the lady was gonna let them die! I was told they are piranhas. Please help identifying them. Thanks...
View attachment 98226


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

pacu


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

definitely a pacu


----------



## hoss2k4 (Mar 13, 2006)

What about this fish I found on the internet (below: Metynnis maculatus grows to 7inches), it looks almost identical in shape compared to my fish but the colors are a bit different as my fish has hardly any orange coloring. ***Or, the Metynnis lippincottianus which so far looks like the closest match to mine and is often mistaken for young pacu.*** Not to disregard anyones identification but I'd hate to get rid of the fish if it's done growing and being mistaken for pacu.

uh oh, if mine really is a Pacu I am gonna end up with tank busters then??? My fish are about 4 inches right now and being kept in a 29 gallon aquarium. I have had them for a month and they have not grown any at all, zero zilch nada. Should I see growth in a month if they are pacu? I probably should let them go to the closest fish store that will take them if they are pacu
















Thanks for the help guys...

Heres the meytnnis maculatus from the net
View attachment 98241


and the Metynnis lippincottianus from the net
View attachment 98247


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They look like pacu to me as well..but I dont have much experience with silver dollars. I would expect them to be more compressed if they were a silver dollar though.


----------



## hoss2k4 (Mar 13, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> They look like pacu to me as well..but I dont have much experience with silver dollars. I would expect them to be more compressed if they were a silver dollar though.


yes the fish I have are very thin, I am sooo confused... It seems there are alot of look alikes out there. The color/shape/size have me thinking I have Metynnis lippincottianus "spotted silver dollar"
and if that is true









I sure wish I could get feedback from a silverdollar guru or something.

more pics of my fish:
View attachment 98248

View attachment 98249


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

pacu would also be my guess


----------



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

Metynnis maculatus
http://www.raubwelse.de/galerie/scheibensalmler/s007.htm


----------



## hoss2k4 (Mar 13, 2006)

figaro said:


> Metynnis maculatus
> http://www.raubwelse.de/galerie/scheibensalmler/s007.htm


Yes, that sure looks like them but they dont have that red patch on them, just a tiny barely noticeable orange color forming there. Maybe it will be more pronounced in a month or so. These guys are more silver throughout their enitre body (unfortunately the camera doesnt show this).
But I do agree, that sure looks like them other than the red spot being a little orange. I should note that they are EXTREMELY shy fish and get bullied by my 1" black skirt tetras. They seem to prefer eating money wart in my tank and they also like flake food when they can get it. The tiny black skirt tetras normally chase them away from the food. Very strange to see a 1" black skirt tetra chase a 4" fish away from food. If these guys were pacu, wouldnt they kick the black skirt tetras butts?


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

100% Metynnis


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Metynnis maculatus.

ID complete.


----------

